# vq35de engine parts's



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

11.5:1 N/A pistons for the 3.5 and CAMS/Retainers:

www.sgpracing.com

look under the 350z part. all the cams WILL work, the Pistons may need other internals to use them as they were designed for the 350z


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Is there no one brave enough to buy these?


----------



## Aquineas (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm brave enough, but my wallet isn't . It's tough to do these kind of mods on $350 a month. 

Even if I had the money, I won't be doing anything until the car goes out of warranty. I'd probably go the high-compression N/A route, stiffening up the internals to try and duplicate M3-like HP (we already have M3-like torque). Really wish I'd bought a G35 though; the tranny and chassis balance is much more prepared to handle that kind of power than our lowly altis.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

exactly why i traded my altima away, you r name is sean also?

i thought i heard someone refer to you as that.

Funny you say that, i have noticed that the frame in my g35 sedan is so stiff that when you take hard corners and get lots of twisting, you can actually hear the windows open from the doors twisting open at the top. it is weird.


----------



## Aquineas (Jan 28, 2003)

Yep, my name is Sean as well  

What kinda deal did you get on your G35? What options did you get? I wanted a G35 but I couldn't get one even close to invoice and the wifey put her foot down.



3.5SE Auto said:


> *exactly why i traded my altima away, you r name is sean also?
> 
> i thought i heard someone refer to you as that.
> 
> Funny you say that, i have noticed that the frame in my g35 sedan is so stiff that when you take hard corners and get lots of twisting, you can actually hear the windows open from the doors twisting open at the top. it is weird. *


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*you can get a good deal*

average is about 800 over invoice. the invoice on mine was 27,900 approx (Sunroof, floormats, microfilter, paint treatement for 297). With a G you don't need many options though.

I got mine for 29,000 cause i bought the last six speed off the lot and there was another buyer. (supply and demand yo!)

Delers are advertising 27645 for the base base model.

so you know you can come down from there.

I never paid for the paint treatment on any other car, but Infiniti details the car for free every six months as part of the deal and reapplies it for you. Basically a couple free coats of Zaino which is nice in the desert.

Sean


----------



## Aquineas (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: you can get a good deal*

Ah, well part of the issue for me is I wanted the coupe. Couldn't touch one for less than 33K in Austin (you'd think a city with a metro population of over a million would have more than one Infiniti dealer).


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*yeah*

the coupe does run at about MSRP still.

look on ebay if you are still interested in the coupe. lots of people that can't afford the car are selling theirs for a loss. I have seen about 10 already


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: you can get a good deal*



Aquineas said:


> *you'd think a city with a metro population of over a million would have more than one Infiniti dealer. *


there is only 1 dealer here in San Antonio too. They're pricey. When I moved here from San diego, with my Q45, I knew I was in trouble when my A/C went out... Traded that bad boy in on my Alty...


----------

